# Tailing Redfish mount



## fishmounter (May 13, 2012)

Whatcha think?


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 13, 2012)

looks great. what does cost for a mount like this????


----------



## southGAlefty (May 14, 2012)

Looks good, would look great in a coffee table type setup with the tail coming up throug the middle of the glass.


----------



## AFDuckHntr (May 16, 2012)

Also did you need the actual fish or just a picture and measurements? Looks awesome! I have a spot on my wall for one.


----------



## fishmounter (May 16, 2012)

AFDuckHntr said:


> Also did you need the actual fish or just a picture and measurements? Looks awesome! I have a spot on my wall for one.


I have hundreds of molds that I have made of of good fish.
A measurement and pic is all I need.


----------



## AFDuckHntr (May 16, 2012)

Can you PM me your information, do you have a website? I'm not home at the moment but I have some fishing trips planned as soon as I get back to the States, and I would really like to get some Reds mounted.


----------

